# Halloween horse show pics



## Stampedeoflove (Oct 3, 2011)

Leo as Harry Potter

Lola as Hermoine Granger

Taz as Ron Wesley

All pics here

Halloween show


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2011)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 4, 2011)

Well how original,that was a great idea, love the pics!





Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stampedeoflove said:


>


Well now that little guy looks very nice indeed! Wish mine looked like that, can't find them under the yak suits at the moment.





Leia


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## cgriffin101010 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my!!! They are just adorable!!!! Great pics! They all look great!!!


----------

